

HTML5 Apps Will Be Faster Than Native Apps - quixey
http://blog.quixey.com/2013/01/28/html5-apps-will-be-faster-than-native-apps/

======
0x0
I don't understand why there are so many blogposts about HTML5 vs native code,
and where quite a few of the html proponents seem to have an agenda of
"converting" people to "believe" in html?

~~~
pedalpete
For the same reason their are so many blog-posts about Apple and converting
people to using mac or iOS.

Many people (myself included) believe that the native platforms (iOS, Android,
WP, and others that are coming) lead to technology complications in the long-
run. The walled gardens wind up being bad for consumers if they want to switch
platforms, and needing to write apps for multiple platforms is more
challenging than tweaking a web app for the different browsers.

I believe native has it's place, but I also believe that 90% of native apps
use and require no native capabilities.

I remember when we moved from installed software to the most important tasks
being web-based, and that was very good. Instant updates, try without
installing, no installation times, users didn't even need to know that
something changed, etc. etc.

I believe we've taken a step backward with the native app stores, and if it
weren't for marketing hype, most people wouldn't care about apps, and in fact
many people don't really understand the difference. I also believe they don't
need to know. A users shouldn't need to consider if they are installing an
app, or using a web app. What is the method of providing the service to the
user with the least overhead for you and them. What is the best experience.
Does the difference between native speed outstrip the convenience of web
delivery?

------
Steveism
Rdio, Spotify, iTunes… all written using html web views and none of them are
fast by any stretch of the imagination.

~~~
Liron
We're sticking our neck out and predicting that eventually they will be.

